

Street Haunting by Virginia Woolf (1930) - jdmitch
http://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/w/woolf/virginia/w91d/chapter5.html

======
jdmitch
_“Really I must buy a pencil,” as if under cover of this excuse we could
indulge safely in the greatest pleasure of town life in winter — rambling the
streets of London._

